# Lime in Water - Safe to Drink?



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

Last week, a local guy burst a water pipe in my area and the water went off. Since then, whenever you run the tap, there is lime in it (As in white cloudy stuff, not the fruit!)

I was just wondering if it really was safe to drink? I was always told it was, but it doesnt taste right and I have been using bottled water. 

No matter how long I run the tap for, the glass always fills cloudy, so I'm not sure what I can do to make it go away. Should I also inform the council?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JQ2002 (28 May 2009)

Are you sure it is lime?

It could be air in the pipeline. 

Anyhow, lime in the water is fine. Many areas of the Country have heavy lime desposits which results in lime being contained in the water.

However, lime doesn't sit well for heating systems and pipes. Over time, it can cause considerable damamge.


----------



## Latrade (28 May 2009)

Removed by Latrade.


----------



## mumof4 (28 May 2009)

Hi Smashbox

the cloudy water is caused by air in the pipe line- if you fill a glass of water and let it settle does the 'lime' then dissapear? - probably caused by the burst and then the water being switched off and back on again -  you should contact your local water inspector/office and inform them - they then should clean out the pipeline by using the nearest sluice valve and that should solve the problem.

Almost every water supply in ireland will have some form of lime in it - particularly in naturally occouring hard water areas which can be harmful to appliances etc but of no harm to humans.

Mumof4


----------



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

Thanks guys.

I assumed it was lime because it has some small deposits in the water, I can't really explain it, but it does settle within a few minutes, leaving the heavy deposits behind. 

If I try to describe it, its as if there are small white dust particles floating in the water within the cloudyness, which then settles to the bottom when the cloudyness disappears!


----------



## onq (28 May 2009)

You should assume nothing in relation to water purity.
Water from the tap should run perfectly clear- no cloudiness or deposits.
Contact your local authority and be prepared to name the "local guy".
I wouldn't touch the drinking water again until you have the all-clear.
As others have noted, if this is lime and not something else, it'll create problems.

HTH

:-0

onq


----------



## JQ2002 (28 May 2009)

OK, lime shouldn't leave 'heavy' deposits.....I agree with onq, stop drinking or boil it before doing so.


----------



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

I wasn't drinking it anyway but thanks for letting me know, I will get on to the council and warn my neighbours!

I'll name the guy alright! I thought I had broke something in my house cos I was out watering my garden, and the water went off and wouldnt work anywhere. Seems the guy was 'clearing weeds' (?!) and bursted a pipe.

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## Deisce (29 May 2009)

JQ2002 said:


> OK, lime shouldn't leave 'heavy' deposits.....I agree with onq, stop drinking or boil it before doing so.


 

How does boiling help if there is lime in it. Only serve to concentrate deposits. You are mixing up chemical and biological contamination.


----------



## Smashbox (29 May 2009)

I wasn't boiling it anyway because it tastes awful when boiled. I was and still am using bottled water. No joy as of yet but I'll give it til Tuesday and then call again.

Hopefully I don't die in the mean time but thats going into medical talk so I will try to survive!


----------

